

The 5 Ugliest Eco-Cars: Because Green Isn't Always Pretty - MikeCapone
http://www.treehugger.com/files/2009/01/5-ugly-eco-cars-green-electric-cars.php

======
ichverstehe
Well, I find the majority of new cars to have dull and boring designs dictated
by the wind tunnels.

